# This hat for hunting in?



## gemisastar (3 January 2020)

I am off hunting next weekend - I don't go very often. I have a skull hat with a big fluffy pompom silk (inappropriate I know!), I also have this

https://www.wychanger.com/charles-owen-yr8-sparkly-riding-hat-navy/p4492

Would it be ok to wear it rather than buying a new silk for my skull cap?


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 January 2020)

I am normally one to say that as long as you are neat and tidy, then it really doesn’t matter what you wear out hunting. But sparkly bling or a pom pom? Err no. A plain silk or velvet crash hat cover will be fine and should be cheap enough to buy.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 January 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			I am normally one to say that as long as you are neat and tidy, then it really doesn’t matter what you wear out hunting. But sparkly bling or a pom pom? Err no. A plain silk or velvet crash hat cover will be fine and should be cheap enough to buy.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this.

In my crash hat bag, I keep a dark nylon cover and a dark blue velvet cover (as well as spare gloves etc) either are suitable for hunting or even stressage.


----------



## gemisastar (3 January 2020)

Sadly thought this would be the case after I'd posted - so guess I'll be off to the tack shop this week then!  Although Xmas Furry your reply reminded me I will also need some new gloves as my current ski style winter ones won't do either!


----------



## Shay (3 January 2020)

If you can't afford, or do not want to buy, a plain black silk the of course ride in your sparkly.  Or indeed your pom pom.  Obviously it isn't "correct" or "ideal".  But every hunt would rather you came along and had a good time than you stressed about what to wear.  Gloves?  Your choice.  Many would find ski type uncomfortable for so long - but if you don't -wear 'em!


----------



## Auslander (3 January 2020)

I'd be inclined to snip the pompom off, if the silk is an appropriate colour, and then re attach it afterwards


----------



## Red-1 (4 January 2020)

If the sparkly hat is the one in the photo then I would simply wear it. It is black, with a slightly different centre. Not like it is sparkly pink!


----------



## Kat (4 January 2020)

A plain silk is cheap as chips so just buy one. If you needed a new hat it would be different, but you will feel better if you are as correct as possible, so for the price of a silk I would get one.


----------

